# Displacement oilers



## Cangarda (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on the care and feeding of an old style displacement or hydrostatic steam cylinder oiler on a triple expansion engine? CANGARDA has one on her Sullivan engine which I have renewed with new sight glass and valve stem seals but have no idea how to regulate the thing.

spc


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

If it is the one I think it is, you adjust the oil flow with a screw on top of each cylinder. Screw down lessens the flow, screw up to increase.
The oil flow should be adjusted to a drop every ??? seconds. I'm sorry, I can't remember right now. If you have too much oil flow you will contaminate the returns and foul the duplex and HP filters so you have to be careful.

I just remembered, I am thinking of a Manzol lubricator-is this what you have?


----------



## Cangarda (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't think so. This is a single drip for the whole engine (300hp). It mounts between the throttle and HP receiver. This picture is before overhaul, bulb goes up. I don't have a picture of it installed yet. I've cleaned it, put in all new gaskets and seals, new glass. Can't figure what the valve at lower left in the picture does (on the top inboard as installed). spc


----------



## Beartracks (May 26, 2008)

Cangarda said:


> I don't think so. This is a single drip for the whole engine (300hp). It mounts between the throttle and HP receiver. This picture is before overhaul, bulb goes up. I don't have a picture of it installed yet. I've cleaned it, put in all new gaskets and seals, new glass. Can't figure what the valve at lower left in the picture does (on the top inboard as installed). spc[/QUOTE)
> 
> Steve;
> 
> ...


----------

